#   >   >   >  ,    .

## Obitatel_Interneta

1  2015  
* 1.   ,              ( ),      ?   ?*

,           .

 . 1 . 145       ,   .  . 1 . 121          ,   ,       ,  ,    ,                    ,            ,  , ,   ,   ,       ,             .  ,            (.. 1-2 ),    "  " (         ),         .

           .       ,          ,     . 1 . 121   .

 ,           (    ),    ,    ,     ,      .

  ,  (         )               ,   ,   ,                     ,      .

   ,         ,    (  )      .

* 2.             ,      ?        ?*

      .         ,       (. 5 . 148.1   ).        (     ),     ,          ,                .                3 - 6 ,      ,   ,         (       ).              .

,    ,         ,                  .       ,        .                  .

 ,             (      )         . 

* 3.               ?*

,              ,                .         ,    2      ò     ,       ,       . ,             ,     .              .

             .          ,      (    18 )        ( )       ,    . 

* 4.      ?*

 . 2      ()                , .     29.03.2000  275,      ,      :

;,       ;  ;   ;      ; ,   ( ) ,    6           ;   ()    ,        ,         ;         ,           .,     ,                .  ,     6     , ,  ,  .    ,    ()    ,  ()                        (,  6     ).
        ,     ?     ,      . 4 . 167 -         ,       ,                 .           "  ",     ,                .

  ,             ,    ,   . 

*   (   ) http://adoptlaw.ru/Kogo-mojno-vzyat-...i=&r384_id=547*

* ,      http://forum.littleone.ru/showthread.php?t=7797918*

----------


## Roman_Phoenix

,   !

----------


## Obitatel_Interneta

* . http://www.usynovite.ru/child/?id=7vqt9-18m23*
:  
    2016
: 

  : 
 : 2-  

    :           
    :   ""

----------


## Obitatel_Interneta

** : . 


* . http://www.usynovite.ru/child/?id=auhyi-23iju*
:  
    2016
:  ,    , .     .

  : , 
 : 3-  

    :     ( ) 
    :   ""

----------


## El.lada

* .* http://www.usynovite.ru/child/?id=93aeg-k14k



:  
    2013
 : 
 : -
: ,  . ,    .
  : 
 : 3-  
    :             
    :

----------


## Elenushka-Dushka

,    ,                 .  ,   . -            . -                .          .  -       ( -  ,      ).      ,    -  .            ,         ,    ,     .        (   )  ,     ,   .

----------


## Obitatel_Interneta

> ,    ,                 .  ,   . -            . -                .          .  -       ( -  ,      ).      ,    -  .            ,         ,    ,     .        (   )  ,     ,   .


  ,  !      .       , ,   .   .        .

----------


## Darinna

,       http://forum.littleone.ru/showthread...ight=%CC%CB%D1

----------


## Elenushka-Dushka

> ,       http://forum.littleone.ru/showthread...ight=%CC%CB%D1
> .


.         , - .

----------


## Obitatel_Interneta

> ,       http://forum.littleone.ru/showthread...ight=%CC%CB%D1


 !   .

----------

